# الزواج عهد وليس عقد



## اني بل (7 مارس 2010)

الزواج عهد وليس عقد 



أفكار خاطئة عن الزواج 

أولاً: *إنّ الزواج عهد مقدس وليس عقداً مؤقتاً*. 

أي أن الزواج هو رباط مقدس بترتيب الله ، وهو تعاهد متبادل بين الرجل والمرأة على تكوين أسرة خاضعة لكلمة الله . 

*الزواج هو عهد أبدي أي يجب أن لا يفرق بين الطرفين إلا الموت*. 

والزواج ليس عقداً، فكلمة عقد تعني اتفاق مؤقت ، فمثلا تعمل شركة ما عقداً مع أحد الموظفين لمدة كذا سنة، وبعد انتهاء فترة العقد قد تقول الشركة انتهى العقد معك. مع السلامة …. 

ثانياً: الزواج ليس مشروع تجاري 

يحاول البعض أن ينظر للزواج بأنه صفقة تجارية، ويبحث الشاب عن فتاة تناسب أحلامه ، الغنى ، الشهرة ، … ولأنه دخل هذا الفكر في قلبه ، فسوف يكتشف بعد الزواج إن مشروعه لم يكن ناجحا ، خاصة عندما يرى الآخرين تزوجن بفتيات أجمل وأغنى واشهر…. 

ثالثاً: *يجب أن تكون رجلاً ذو شهامة *ولا تنظر للمرأة كأنها سلعة ( كأنها سيارة ) مثلاً وتحاول استبدالها ( تطلقها ) بعد فترة من الزمن ، لأنها أصبحت قديمة لتأتي بواحدة جديدة، فهذه نظرة شهوانية رخيصة للمرأة ، لكن الزوجة يجب أن تكون في قلب رجلها إلى الأبد ، وأن لا يكون لك فكر الاستبدال حتى لو اكتشفت بعد الزواج إن زوجتك عاقر ، أو فيها عيب خلقي من الله ، فزوجتك لحم من لحمك وعظم من عظامك ، فإياك أن تغدر بامرأة شبابك .لأن الله يكره الطلاق. 

رابعاً: بعض الرجال يفكرون في تسديد حاجات زوجاتهن المادية فقط، لكن المرأة لها الحاجة العاطفية والروحية أيضاً، فما أكثر الرجال الذين يعطون لزوجاتهن مصروف البيت كل رأس شهر ، وكأن هذا هو حاجة المرأة، اظهر أيها الرجل مشاعر المحبة والعطف والحنان لزوجتك ولا تكن قاسي معها في الكلام أو في التصرف. فمشاكل البيت تبدأ لأن الرجل لا يبدي اهتماماً عافياً لزوجته، كما يجب على الرجل أن يهتم بالحالة الروحية للزوجة أي أن يشجع زوجته على الصلاة لله وقراءة كلمة الله. 

خامساً: احذر أيها الرجل من أن تجعل بيتك فندقاً ، فتأتي للبيت في ساعة متأخرة من الليل ، فالانهماك في الشغل سيكون على حساب زوجتك وأولادك… 

فالرجل الذي يتعود بالعودة للبيت في وقت متأخر سوف لا يجد الوقت للحديث مع زوجته وأولاده، وبذلك تشعر الزوجة بفراغ في القلب وتشعر بعدم اهتمام زوجها، فتبدأ المشاكل … وتبحث الزوجة عن وسائل أخرى لإشباع النقص في العاطفة، ولا أقصد الخيانة الزوجية ، بل تنصرف الزوجة في البحث ليل ونهار على قنوات الستلايت أو على (الويب سايت في الإنترنت )، وتشعر بعدم الرغبة في الاهتمام بأمور البيت، وربما الأولاد أيضاً. 

*المثال الذي أوجده لله عن الزواج *

لقد وضع الله لنا مثلا رائعاً في الزواج ، وهو آدم وحواء 

لقد خلق الله آدم أولاً ، وقد رأى آدم في الجنة أن كل ذكر من الحيوانات له أنثى واحدة فقط ، وقد شعر آدم بالوحدة والاحتياج لذلك أوقع الله سبات على آدم وأخذ الله واحدة من أضلاع آدم وملا مكانها لحماً. وبنى الرب الإله الضلع التي أخذها من آدم امرأة وأحضرها لآدم . 

وهنا نجد حكمة الله وعظمته في خلق حواء ، فقد خلقها من ضلع آدم أي لكي تكون قريبة من قلبه ولكي يتحنن الرجل على امرأته 

إن الله لم يأخذ عظمة من راس آدم لكي لا تتسلط المرأة على الرجل 

كما إن الله لم يأخذ عظمة من أرجل آدم لكي لا يحتقر الرجل المرأة ويدوسها برجله. فما أحكم الله في الخلق. 

إن الله يريد أن يقول لنا من زواج آدم وحواء ، لكل رجل الضلع الخاص به ، أي لكل رجل المرأة التي تناسبه. 

إنّ مبدأ الله الذي لا يتغير هو لكل رجل امرأة واحدة فقط ( حواء واحدة لآدم ) 

إن تعدد الزوجات يوقع العائلة في مشاكل ( راجع بعض أسفار التوراة لكي ترى المشاكل التي نشبت عندما تزوج الرجل بنساء كثيرات.) 

إن تعدد الزوجات يجعل البيت جحيم، فالمرأة الجديدة تكره الزوجة الأولى وتستصغرها ، والمرأة القديمة تبدأ بعمل المؤامرات ضد الأولى ويدخل الشيطان في البيت وينقسم البيت وتتمزق العائلة. 

كيف تكون إيجابياً مع زوجتك 

أولاً: عندما تجلس مع زوجتك للطعام: 

*شجع زوجتك بكلمات نابعة من القلب، واشكرها على الطعام، أنت زوجة رائعة، طعام زاكي ، ولا تحاول أن تتعجرف حتى لو كان هناك أخطاء بسيطة في إعداد الوجبة*. 

ثانياً: لتكن يدك مع زوجتك في البيت. 

نحن الرجال الشرقيين 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 لا نرغب بمساعدة زوجاتنا في البيت، فكم من مرة أدخل بيوتاً واسمع الزوج ينادي على زوجته: 

*اعطني كأس ماء…. أريد فنجان قهوة … أعطني قلم ودفتر … أريد كذا … سكتي الأولاد … افتحي الشباك ….ووو إلخ .. *بصراحة هذا أسلوب معاملة السيد للعبيد ، المرأة ليست عبدة للشغل في البيت، بل هي نظير معين للرجل، فكم هو رائع وجميل أن تساعد زوجتك في بعض الأمور المنزلية. 

ثالثاً: *كن حساس لمشاعر زوجتك* 

عندما تجد زوجتك في قلق أو حزن اجتهد أن تكلمها لتعرف السبب، فإذا رأيت زوجتك إن شهيتها على الطعام مفقودة أو إنها لم تكمل طعامها ،فأعرف أن هناك شيئا ما في داخلها ، لتكن مشاعرك حساسة . 

رابعاً: عندما تذهب مع زوجتك لزيارة آخرين أو عندما يأتيك زوار للبيت 

*امدح زوجتك على صفاتها الرائعة ، ولا تبدأ تقول زوجتي مشكلتها كذا أو كذا الكلام السلبي على زوجتك يؤثر على نفسيتها ويضعف رباط الألفة الزوجية*. 

أخيرا إليكم كلام الرب 

( كذلك يجب على الرجال أن يحبوا نساءهم كأجسادهم . 

من يحب امرأته يحب نفسه 

فإنه لم يبغض أحد جسده قط بل يقوته ويربيه… ) 

كلام الإنجيل ( رسالة أفسس 28:5 -29)


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2010)

*كلام جميل جدا يا اني*

*تسلم ايدك يا قمراية*​


----------



## candy shop (7 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااا

وكلام مهم 

شكراااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## النهيسى (8 مارس 2010)

*شكرا جدا

 للموضوع الرائع --- والمميــــــــــز

الرب معاكم​*


----------



## اني بل (9 مارس 2010)

موضوع مميز وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (12 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااا  " روزي منورة يا حلو


----------



## اني بل (12 مارس 2010)

الجمال بمرورك اختي وبذوقك العالي


----------



## اني بل (12 مارس 2010)

التميز بحضورك اخي مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## اني بل (12 مارس 2010)

تحياتي الحارة والرقيقة لأرق جوجو ولاحلى انسانة في الوجود


----------

